# Looking for TS in Delaware



## winexburg (May 2, 2011)

Hello everyone,
My wife and I are completely new to timeshare. We attended a couple of presentations and decided to get one of our own but not through a developer. Do you know if there are any decent timeshares is Delaware (Rehoboth, Lewes, Dewes, Bethany, etc) at all?
Thank you.


----------



## theo (May 2, 2011)

*Delaware Timeshare facilities...*



winexburg said:


> ...timeshares is Delaware (Rehoboth, Lewes, Dewes, Bethany, etc) at all?



Dewey Beach; The Surf Club RCI # 2022
Bethany Beach; Summer Place , RCI # 5100

Ocean Pines (MD); Atlantic Resorts, RCI # 5002
Ocean Pines (MD); Villas of Ocean Pines, RCI #1624

I know absolutely *nothing* about *any* of these 4 facilities, but all are listed in the RCI directory. For some strange reason, RCI still sends me directories each year, although I haven't had anything to do with RCI in years (and won't ever again have anything to do with them at any time in the future)...


----------



## Nancy (May 2, 2011)

Sorry double post.  

Nancy


----------



## Nancy (May 2, 2011)

The Ocean Pines ones are not in Delaware, but actually west of Ocean City MD.

Nancy


----------



## theo (May 2, 2011)

*Right you are...*



Nancy said:


> The Ocean Pines ones are not in Delaware, but actually west of Ocean City MD.



My apologies; you are correct. I had been looking at the map on page 22 of the 2009 RCI directory. 
The next time I do so I should perhaps don my reading glasses first...


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 2, 2011)

*Hey, We Just Got Home From Rehoboth Beach 1 Hour Ago.*




winexburg said:


> My wife and I are completely new to timeshare. We attended a couple of presentations and decided to get one of our own but not through a developer. Do you know if there are any decent timeshares is Delaware (Rehoboth, Lewes, Dewes, Bethany, etc) at all?


We were away at our dinky recreational trailer park for the annual trailer roulette event -- just got back a short while ago. 

If you're interested in those Dewey Beach & Bethany Beach timeshares as resale owners, I think the best bet will be calling the management office to see if they have a list of owners wanting to sell, or possibly whether they have an on-site broker actually handling resales. 

If you're interested in those resorts as possible timeshares where you'd like to go on exchange, I'm guessing you'll find limited availability between Halloween & April Fool's Day & zero availability between Memorial Day & Labor Day.  

Owners at highly seasonal ocean beach timeshare resorts typically use'm themselves or rent'm out during prime seasons, meaning the rest of us are pretty much out of luck if we hope to exchange in via RCI or I-I, etc., except during hard-core off-season. 

We do our timeshare vacationing in fall & winter & spring & we go to Rehoboth Beach in the summertime, staying in our own dinky 35-foot non-traveling travel trailer on its own postage-stamp-size lot.  

Some people refer to that kind of trailer vacationing as "camping" -- but it's the kind of camping that features hot & cold running water, air conditioning, gas heat, private bathroom with shower & flush toilet, kitchen with gas stove & microwave & refrigerator, bedroom with queen-size memory-foam bed & small TV, & living room with sleep sofa & easy chairs & TV-DVD with 400 channels via satellite.  Not exactly Boy Scout tent camping -- more like timeshare vacationing, except on a much smaller scale. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## shar (May 3, 2011)

Consider Seatime in OC between 135 -136 ST. just south of Del. line. I sent you a private email on this.

We own here and it trades very well and very hard to trade into as people use their units.

Shar


----------



## winexburg (May 3, 2011)

Thanks you so much, everybody.


----------



## wanda (Jun 28, 2011)

Oceantime has a lot of units available.  They are located on 135th St, Ocean City, MD but it is only about 20-30 minutes from Rehobath and less traffic congestion.


----------

